# Introduction



## FP1201 (Sep 27, 2011)

We're looking into buying our first BMW car, but I've been a BMW motorcycle owner since my Parents gave my Brother and I thier BMW's in 1989 (they had bought them new in 1976, and we had ridden them way more than they had....could there have been a plan?)
Anyway Mine is a 1976 R75/6 and my brothers is a 1975 R90/6
Now my oldest son rides mine almost daily, and my brother just bought a new oil-head.
How many other bikes go three or more generations. :thumbup:


----------

